# Rip cj



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

We had to put CJ down on Feb 14th after a year of fighting perianal fistulas. His 3rd birthday was the day before that. We are still sick about the decision and wonder what we could have done differently. He will be missed everyday.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your boy CJ, I know your heart is left with a big hole in it. Again I am so sorry.:angel:


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

oh, so sad...
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's so heartbreaking to loose one so young. I'm very sorry. As my husband would say, "Don't cry because it's over, smile because it was"- I get his point but it's a hard one to do.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry for your loss I have had two gsd's with PF's, fortunately we were able to put them both in remission..It's a terrible disease.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace CJ.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:hugs: I am so sorry, loosing one so young is very painful. We always wonder what they would have been like as they grew older and we think about all that we will miss.


----------



## cojo (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi CJ's mom. We just put our 2 yr old Travis down yesterday because of PF's and I feel the same way you do. It was just so hard to watch him in so much pain when he pooped which he did all the time. Our boys are romping at the Bridge, but our hearts are broken. I am so sorry for your loss and understand 100% of where you're coming from. I am here if you need a friend.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for both of your losses. I had one with PF which we were able to surgically resolve but each dog and its severity is different. Such young dogs I imagine it had to have been very bad. You should feel no guillt - your dogs are free from their pain now.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your losses. My Riley had PF and she was able to live three years after diagnosis - her age was unknown as she was a rescue - it is a horrible disease and though Riley never went into remission, she passed on due to a stroke. You have my sincere sympathy for the loss of CJ. There is a memorial to dogs lost to PF on a PF website and it is heart breaking to look at all the photos of the beautiful dogs lost to this illness.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. No matter how or when they go, I think part of grieving is that darned questioning and questioning of ourselves. I've done it with every one of my dogs that has passed, to the point that I realize I'm just torturing myself and I have to admit it's just part of the process -- and I need to forgive myself by in part focusing on all the good I did with the dog when she was alive.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did a wonderful job fighting for him as long as you could.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

